# yoyo with gill parasite



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Well i just got 3 young yoyo loaches , they're only about 2" long , and they almost never move during the day, but 1 of them if he is moving then he is definitely scratching his gills or "flashing". I suspect this is a parasite as there are no white specks to indicate ich. I just would like to know how to treat the parasite b4 it spreads to my other fish. thx u very much!!!


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, I would isolate him to start. Botia Sidthimunki are often very active. Rather odd. Sadly, my forte isn't in parasites. 


test test test


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

mine neither. Flashing is usually parasites, but sometimes in can be water. Ammonia or acid can make fish itch. I would try a water change followed by an ich med if can find one safe for loaches, because they will often take out similar creature. But you could also try something for "flukes".


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

thx anyhow, it helps to know it may be treatable


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes , the fish are treatable...i would treat the entire tank as the parasites can easily get onto the other fish..there are a number of meds you can treat with...
hmmmmm..vayu....these are yoyo or lohachata loaches...not munkis..


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry about that, got confused with the common names. But I looked at the Lohachata and the Latin name is Botia Lohachata, but when I look at Yo-Yos, it's Botia Almorhae. Can you clarify this?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are the same fish...they changed the scientific name some years ago...you know how scientists are....always fighting amongst each other and trying to outdo each other....
folks also started calling them yo yo because they couldn't pronounce lohachata...


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol, that's great. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

So lohachata, can we start calling you yo yo, since the names are very similar? LOL


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Nah, Loha/Lohachata is more unique.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no...calling me yo yo is not permitted...if ya do i'll hafta keellya and send ya a bag of camallanus.....lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

You wouldn't keell little ol' me, would you? I am too sweet. I thought that I would have a little fun with you lohachata. You are such a sweet person though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm......i don't know angel.....there are a few folks that would disagree with you...lol
although i have found that dogs and babies like me....


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I was on Loha's bad side for a while. Not fun. (Idk if I'm still on it, am I?)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

very few people are on my bad side...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Luckily I am not on lohachata's bad side. I love his sense of humor, I guess that is because I can see the humor in all things. I hope that I never get on his bad side ever.


----------

